# Using phone for navigation



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

I use my Android phone with Google maps and Waze for navigation, but in this car I have to turn off Bluetooth before I try to navigate, or the car pairs to the phone for call and SMS purposes and hijacks (mutes) the sound, so no voice guidance. The obvious downside of this is no way to use hands-free telephone and text service while I navigate. Anyone know of a way of setting things up so as I can have both things working? The phone's navigation voice over the car audio would be nice?


----------



## nickyr (Mar 9, 2016)

I ran into this problem when trying to run the TomTom app on my iphone for speed camera alerts to use alongside the standard satnav in the tech pack.

I don't think it's possible to connect your phone and have voice commands / alerts through the sound system while also listening to something else from another source.

The only workaround I have found is to power my phone from the 12V socket in the centre console and have the alerts come through the phone's own speakers. Not ideal but I think that's as good as it gets.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

So there is a way that another member on this forum streams his phone screen to the VC, using two peripherals that in tandem connect to the back of the multimedia unit in the glove box.

This:

http://car-solutions.com/en/rear-view-c ... elines.php

And this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00YSI ... ref=plSrch

You could then use Waze or another navigation app, and play any other media at the same time and the audio would work as it would with your phone (muting music to make navigation announcements) but because it's mirrored on the VC all audio would come through the car speakers. Plus your phone would still be linked via Bluetooth for calls etc. However, it is a bit pricey just for that use. But hey, so is everything else from Audi.


----------



## TheDriver (Nov 13, 2015)

elboobio said:


> So there is a way that another member on this forum streams his phone screen to the VC, using two peripherals that in tandem connect to the back of the multimedia unit in the glove box.
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


Who has it installed, is there a thread on here? This could be a cheaper solution to get SatNav on the VC!

My concerns would be reliability of AirPlay connectivity as every time Apple updates iOS, it could (and often does) break 3rd party AirPlay solutions as Apple doesn't publish official APIs for AirPlay


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not really fussed with hi-tech solutions; I was just interested in knowing if anyone was using a phone for navigation and was managing to get voice commands out of it whilst it was paired with the car via bluetooth?

Surely I cant be the only one using Google navigation, Waze, etc?


----------



## TheDriver (Nov 13, 2015)

ThePhoenix said:


> I'm not really fussed with hi-tech solutions; I was just interested in knowing if anyone was using a phone for navigation and was managing to get voice commands out of it whilst it was paired with the car via bluetooth?
> 
> Surely I cant be the only one using Google navigation, Waze, etc?


I do with iPhone 5, iPhone SE and Galaxy S6 all using Google Maps, and connected via Bluetooth.

Whilst in Google Maps, set it up with a route as if you were driving, then you will see three vertical dots bottom right corner. Choose Navigation Settings and you can turn on two Bluetooth options, "Play voice over Bluetooth" and "Play as Bluetooth phone call"

The 1st option I think requires you to be playing back media (as apposed to radio) and mixes the SatNav voice with your media and sounds good. The second option would work if listening to any source and mutes your other source whilst giving navigation instructions.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

On my iPhone you get to the Navigation Settings by tapping the three horizontal lines to the left of the Search Bar (top left corner), select "Settings" and then select "Navigation Settings". Not only can you choose whether navigation mutes or plays with media but also its sound level.

Nice one TheDriver, will give it a go, could be what I've been looking for as well - not really interested in looking at screens but voice directions would be ideal especially if it lowers the media as per phone calls.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

ThePhoenix said:


> I'm not really fussed with hi-tech solutions; I was just interested in knowing if anyone was using a phone for navigation and was managing to get voice commands out of it whilst it was paired with the car via bluetooth?
> 
> Surely I cant be the only one using Google navigation, Waze, etc?


You can have media from your phone playing music and audio from your phones navigation at the same time. But you couldn't have say media from the SD card playing and audio from your phones navigation as they are two different sources.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

TheDriver said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > So there is a way that another member on this forum streams his phone screen to the VC, using two peripherals that in tandem connect to the back of the multimedia unit in the glove box.
> ...


I wouldn't know with regards to iOS updates as I'm on android but I would imagine the connection would be stable enough to mirror your screen without too many issues. Someone on this forum has installed this and showed it working on this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1254513&start=30

They didn't give much detail but it seems pretty much plug and play. I'm tempted to give it a go but need to get my hands on some stereo extract keys that work first as the set I bought for a few quid were carp. So until I can get the multimedia unit out to examine what I'm working with I'm not outlaying the £200 to get both units.


----------

